# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Low tech - hairgrass or Dwarf Sag

## sfk7

I'm revamping my 2ft to an iwagumi-ish scape.

Substrate using africana and powered by 15W FL light. Plan is to go real low tech without adding Co2.

Which one will be better to use for the background?

Other flora in mind will be just christmas moss, us fissidens and perhaps cyperus helferi in one corner

Thanks!

----------


## k3nlim

I have been using dwarf sag as foreground plant in my decom office tank. It will grow really low and small if starved of nutrients. I'm using a 11w lights for a 1.3ft tank. Substrate is mixture of gex red packet and black gravel. 

Growing dwarf sag as foreground in my 2ft home tank, have to trim constanly to keep them low.

----------


## sfk7

Hi, thanks for info. May i know how low?

Hairgrass, i think can grow to about 6cm thereabouts but i have serious doubt of it growing in my proposed tank's conditions.

Guess i just need about that height, 6cm to 10cm to form a background.

----------


## k3nlim

Its only 3-4cm in my office tank. Its around that too in my house tank but subjected to regularing trimming...they tends to spread wide apart if given the space if not they will just grow long and tall.

----------


## sfk7

I've decided to try out eleocharis parvula, hairgrass and see how it goes.

If not maybe will tie flame moss to mesh and try to get the same effect. haha

----------


## barmby

I am using Dwarf Sag so I recommend dwarf sag. Hope this help:




Low tech. Just make sure you mean it else it will propagate really quick :Smile:

----------


## sfk7

Haha, thanks colin. But as per my post earlier i've already planted hairgrass. Hopefully it'll grow with 15W FL light and carbon supplement.

If not maybe i can get some dwarf sag together with your crypt balansae, which i am still waiting patiently for them to grow. Left a nice little corner for them already in my 4ft.

Cheers

----------


## barmby

Honestly, I have not touch the dwarf sag for 2 years at least. I do not use CO2. I do not change water. And I used a second hand 36W x 1 PL light, turn on 8 hrs a day. Fertilization is JBL base fert. Draw back is....U have to "tahan" and leave the tank alone..

----------


## k3nlim

this is the picture of my tank with the dwarf sag just planted in not long ago...its fully covering the front portion of my tank. this is the link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...8&id=727826403

----------


## yat6661

where can i find the dwarf sag? does c328 sell?

----------


## sfk7

Nice setup there, ken. That's your office tank? Maybe i'll change to that if the hairgrass fails to grow.

yat6661, can always ask C328 auntie to show you the Oriental Plant book to order. Plant name is Sagittaria subulata. But better do it during off peak hours because she might not have time to entertain you. Cheers

----------


## barmby

k3nlim, nice tank that you have there. 11W !! Must need alot of patience.

yat6661, try Keong Seong Fish Shop. talk to the young master  :Smile:

----------


## k3nlim

Thanks guys!!
that's my house 2ft tank. Using 2X24w t5ho and ferts dosing. The sag grow super fast under high lights and fertile soil as compared to my 1.4ft office tank which took me one year to get to the amount you see in the 2ft tank. They double the amount within 2weeks in 2ft tank :Opps:

----------


## yat6661

thanks, sfk7. but i think i cost more?

----------


## yat6661

barmby, wheres the place? tnx

----------


## barmby

Please use the Fish Shop Directory located at the top middle of this webpage

----------

